# OCTO Splash Proof Case for DX



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I was just wondering if this would be a good investment for me for the time being. I don't really want a cover (though, I've thought long and hard about the M-Edge covers), but want something to protect my Kindle DX until the hard crystal cases that I want to get, start coming out.

I like that it's splash proof, so in case something happens to spill on the KDX or anything, it'll be protected.

The OCTO cases come in both black and red, and I'm thinking about getting the red one because it's my favorite color, but then again, I don't want it to clash with everything I have - meaning the black will be better with matching.

I was also wondering if anyone has these perhaps for the K2? I really like them, but I'm having a hard time deciding what color and whatnot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it depends on how you expect to use the DX. When I get mine, I'm figuring I'll use it uncovered, but I'd want something to put it in when I'm not actively using it to protect the screen -- it doesn't look like those really do that in terms of preventing things pushing into it.

Now, if I decide to use the recipes in the cookbook, while I'm cooking, then, yeah, I'm going to want it in some kind of see through cover.

Of course, _when_ I actually get the thing. . .I may decide something completely different. 

Here's a link, by the way:


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

couldn't figure out the link but I clicked on the picture and it worked.

I just ordered one, I will give you guys an update but I like the concept especially with the DX weight.. this seems like a good idea


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I ordered one last night. A black one because I think it would look a lot less busy when I'm carrying it around.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Annie............. thanks for your post....... had not seen the case before. I just ordered mine in black.

  Thanks!!    Brian


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered one too. I also ordered one for my K2. Sometimes. If I have to go to the playground with Sophie It will be good to use. I also like to have a case like this to cover the kindle when I go and get my hair cut.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered the red one. Then I found out my KDX has a bad screen.    Amazon is sending a new KDX, but it won't be here until Friday. So, I will have my new cover tomorrow, but nothing to put in it. LOL!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Glad to help, Brian! But, I was thinking about the red one, but it would look so out of place with my stuff. Haha.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone gotten there case yet?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I received mine. I put it on my dead DX and I like the way it fits. Once my replacement DX gets here, I will put it on that one and actually be able to see how it feels when using the Kindle. All in all, I think I will prefer an Oberon cover, but for outdoor activities, such as pool side reading, the OCTO case will be handy.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, that's a slick case. Nice.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I received mine. I put it on my dead DX and I like the way it fits. Once my replacement DX gets here, I will put it on that one and actually be able to see how it feels when using the Kindle. All in all, I think I will prefer an Oberon cover, but for outdoor activities, such as pool side reading, the OCTO case will be handy.


My came yesterday. I did not pick it up from the laundry mat next door till tonight. I was not sure at first if I like it. I like the way it fits. The only thing I cannot work the 5 way joy stick right with it on. The other buttons work good. I also got one for my K2. I got them for when I go and get my hair cut. I like have a case like this there when they are using hair spray etc. And when I am in the park in the summer water guns etc. I have decided to keep both cases.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia: Did you get yours yet? How do you like it?


----------



## nancyney (Jun 12, 2009)

I just got my red OCTO case and I really like it.  It fits the DX like a glove.  I also have ordered an Medge platform cover which should be arriving today.  I like the OCTO cover for reading outside by the pool and also for reading while eating.  If anything drops on it it just wipes off.  It wouldn't be bad as a permanent cover either, however it doesn't offer all that much protection.  I would stick it in my purse or tote bag and not worry about it too much.  Dropping it would definitely be a problem.  All in all, I am very happy with my cover.

Nancy


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I ordered one last night in black. I think it will be great to sit around a pool and protect my DX from all those sprinkles!!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Do they have the same case for the K2?  I don't recall seeing one that looked this good.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Do they have the same case for the K2? I don't recall seeing one that looked this good.


The do have the same case for the K2


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Update: I wrote a review the day I got it, in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> Update: I wrote a review the day I got it, in the appropriate forum.


What forum did you write a review in?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

The review one under "Case/Cover Reviews."


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie said:


> The review one under "Case/Cover Reviews."


Thanks Annie I just found your review. I love mine. I still need practice with the joy stick.


----------

